

Frogs Radio Tracked for First Time in Madagascar (2013) - brudgers
http://news.mongabay.com/2013/0301-radio-tracking-frogs.html#ixzz3T98Slfn6

======
frikk
Does anyone know what kind of technology could be used for these tiny radio
systems?

